
Try Erlang - Erlang in a browser. - iuguy
http://www.tryerlang.org/
======
iuguy
Just type ok. in the window to start the tutorial.

If you like what you see, try some of these:

<http://www.erlang.org/download/getting_started-5.4.pdf>

<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/>

